
Ask HN: If you were to reinvent the web, how would your HTML/CSS/JS look like? - johnnydoebk
A recent discussion on HN [1] has showed that surprisingly many people do not like HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JS. If you were to reinvent the web, how would your version of client-side look like? How would you simplify&#x2F;improve markup language and style sheets? Would you replace them by a single language?<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12477190
======
rachelandrew
Creating HTML and CSS with the aid of a time machine would be far easier. The
problem with HTML and CSS is that we can't break the web, and much of HTML and
CSS comes from a time where the kind of things we want to do now couldn't
really be imagined.

Here is a list of mistakes the CSS Working Group would like to change, if we
could go back in time to do so
[https://wiki.csswg.org/ideas/mistakes](https://wiki.csswg.org/ideas/mistakes)

I would really encourage anyone who thinks the web platform as it stands is
sucky to get involved in trying to make it better. There are lots of
interesting things happening - a lot of them behind browser flags.

Also, take a look at Houdini - the project to open up the APIs and let you
extend CSS itself. There is an explanation of the project here
[https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2016/03/houdini-maybe-
the-m...](https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2016/03/houdini-maybe-the-most-
exciting-development-in-css-youve-never-heard-of/)

